# Using a release on Longbow or Recurve



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Not a sure thing but given that you have accuracy shooting with fingers, which then went out the window with the release, coupled with the fact that you have even cut the arrows shorter, your state of tune is now out whack. What with using a release I'm reasonably sure that dynamic spine of the arrows has changed dramatically. Start over and readdress tuning from the ground up. Assuming that you're not screwing something up and have good form, and execution and that you're not screwing up the act of release,like punching the trigger, (note the large number of assumptions) the arrow surely must behave differently because with a mechanical release the arrow is not so severely forced through paradox as when using fingers. Thus the need for retuning.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

ever tried a thumb ring? i've read about a few huns that liked it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

kir -

I'm gonna have to go with the guy in the shop on this one. Most people once they get used to a release (assuming it's a simple trigger release) on a stickbow actually do tighten up their groups. The most common issues are not getting a solid anchor with the release or not being used to the "shock" at release from a heavier initial weight bow. Sound like you tuned your stickbow as if it was a compound, and that's what you're supposed to do, but it has to be tuned EXACTLY like a compound. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Howdy…

Years ago, just as I was about to leave for an out-of-state hunt, I pulled the tendon to the ring finger on my string hand which forced me to stop along the way to buy a release so that I could draw with my wrist. With apologies to my friends for using a release with traditional equipment aside, what happened during the weeks it took my hand to recover was as could have been predicted. The release removed so much of the human element from the equation that I was damaging arrows at probably twice the rate as had been case before. Now, as much as I tell others destroying arrows is the objective of good practice, I just couldn’t be happy with cheating to do it…so, eventually the release was retired to the “all things tried” pile. End of story.

My point kinda follows the trail you put down: “Guy at my local pro shop said it’s all in my head, and the release should work fine with my set ups. I’m not sure.” Well, to help get it out of your head I would back up a bit and suggest having someone else shoot your set up (with the release) …and then take matters from there. That’s not to say two people won’t shoot the same set up differently but it might give you some clue/direction.

Aside from that, your mention of having your arrows shortened just hints to me that the set up might need to be brought back to square one because I wouldn’t give up on mechanical releases being able to git ‘er done with traditional equipment…they will. 

As far as my girlfriend outshooting me goes…I would make it happen if that wasn’t already the case. What are friends for?..know what I mean?

Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## NHBarcher (Feb 2, 2007)

You can use the same release as your compound, but you'll need a stiffer arrow than when using fingers. I've found I need to use a kisser button and D-loop, too. Your bow may be a bit noisier. Form wise, be careful of collapsing when triggering.


----------



## kir_kenix (Dec 22, 2010)

> What with using a release I'm reasonably sure that dynamic spine of the arrows has changed dramatically. Start over and readdress tuning from the ground up.


Ding, Ding, Ding!
I think we have a winner. Went to a different shop this morning and the owner had been through something similiar when he lost a finger (PTO accident). Hooked me up with a stiffer shaft, fastflite string with D-loop, and I'm off to the races. Took the Martin out and shot about 60 arrows, and it all started coming together. I won't be winning any tournaments anytime soon, but at least I won't be embarassed to be on the range when others are out there.

I should have just started from the groud up again with the tune. Good news is the new set up doesn't seem to have any problem with me using my fingers as long as I use the old arrows. Odd how it works that way. I am noticing alot more noise and vibration then I did before, might try a stabalizer with a little more mass in the future. The other 2 bows I probably just need to spend more time with as there is not much to tune on them.

Thanks a million guys...you've kept me shooting my recurve.


----------

